# dell inspiron + orinoco pcmcia

## skiingprep

Hello, I've searched the forums for a couple hours now and have been unable to find a definitive answer about how to get an orinoco card to work on a dell inspiron.

I'm trying to get my wireless orinoco gold to work on the LIVECD.

i've tried the following:

modprobe pcmcia_core 

modprobe i82365 

modprobe ds 

[remove the line 0X800-0X8FF in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts]

cardmgr -f 

and i get: 

cardmgr[4705]: watching 1 sockets 

init_module: prism2_cs.o: 0.1.16-pre5 Loaded 

init_module: dev_info is: prism2_cs 

prism2sta_getcardinfo: Failed to retrieve STA_MFIACTRANGES 

prism2sta_getcardinfo: Failed, result=-61 

prism2sta_: fstate: prism2sta_getcardinfo() failed, result=-61 

I know this card works as it worked fine on my old compaq laptop(running gentoo).  Must be something weird with dell.

I've tried rc3 and 4.

Does anyone have a tip or a way around this?  Thank you, help is much apreciated at this point.

----------

## Jimbow

I've got an Orinoco Gold card working on a Dell i8200.  I fixed the "Prism" problem by editing /etc/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf and replacing prism2_cs with orinoco_cs in two places: 

```
card "Intersil PRISM2 Reference Design 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "INTERSIL", "HFA384x/IEEE"

   bind "orinoco_cs"

[...]

card "Intersil PRISM2 Reference Design 11Mb/s WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x0156, 0x0002

   bind "orinoco_cs"
```

I think I picked up this hint from a message in these fora.  The problem is that the card gets incorrectly id'ed as prism.

----------

## weazy

so if you use wlan-ng settings, does that mean you dont use the pcmcia-cs settings? meaning you load the driver in the kernel under:

wireless lan non-hamradio --->

<M>Hermes chipset 802.11b support

<M>Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b Support (EXPERIMENTAL)

i did an emerge linux-wlan-ng but i dont have the file you mentioned you had to mod orinoco_cs for prism .... what have i missed

----------

## Jimbow

I have both pcmcia-cs and linux-wlan-ng installed.   I didn't use the kernel modules, I used the modules from pcmcia-cs instead.

----------

## weazy

would you mind posting your wlan-ng.conf 

i dont have that file.

----------

## Jimbow

Here it is.   I just fiddled with it til it worked using the error messages to try to figure out which lines to change to orinoco_cs.

```
device "prism2_cs"

   class "wlan-ng" module "prism2_cs"

card "Intersil PRISM2 Reference Design 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "INTERSIL", "HFA384x/IEEE"

   bind "orinoco_cs"

card "Compaq WL100/200 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x0138, 0x0002

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Compaq iPaq HNW-100 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x028a, 0x0002

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Samsung SWL2000-N 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x0250, 0x0002

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Z-Com XI300 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   manfid 0xd601, 0x0002

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "ZoomAir 4100 11Mb/s 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "ZoomAir 11Mbps High", "Rate wireless Networking"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Linksys WPC11 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "Instant Wireless ", " Network PC CARD", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Addtron AWP-100 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "Addtron", "AWP-100 Wireless PCMCIA", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "D-Link DWL-650 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "D", "Link DWL-650 11Mbps WLAN Card", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "SMC 2632W 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "SMC", "SMC2632W", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "BroMax Freeport 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card (Prism 2.5)"

  version "Intersil", "PRISM 2_5 PCMCIA ADAPTER", "ISL37300P", "Eval-RevA"

   bind "prism2_cs"

   

card "Intersil PRISM2 Reference Design 11Mb/s WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x0156, 0x0002

   bind "orinoco_cs"

card "Bromax OEM 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card (Prism 2.5)"

   manfid 0x0274, 0x1612

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Bromax OEM 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card (Prism 3)"

   manfid 0x0274, 0x1613

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "corega K.K. Wireless LAN PCC-11"

   version "corega K.K.", "Wireless LAN PCC-11"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "corega K.K. Wireless LAN PCCA-11"

   version "corega K.K.", "Wireless LAN PCCA-11"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "CONTEC FLEXSCAN/FX-DDS110-PCC"

   manfid 0xc001, 0x0008

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "PLANEX GeoWave/GW-NS110"

   version "PLANEX", "GeoWave/GW-NS110"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Ambicom WL1100 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "OEM", "PRISM2 IEEE 802.11 PC-Card", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "LeArtery SYNCBYAIR 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "LeArtery", "SYNCBYAIR 11Mbps Wireless LAN PC Card", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Intermec MobileLAN 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

   manfid 0x01ff, 0x0008

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "NETGEAR MA401 11Mbps 802.11 WLAN Card"

   version "NETGEAR MA401 Wireless PC", "Card", "Version 01.00"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Intersil PRISM Freedom 11mbps 802.11 WLAN Card"

   version "Intersil", "PRISM Freedom PCMCIA Adapter", "ISL37100P", "Eval-RevA"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "OTC Wireless AirEZY 2411-PCC 11Mbps 802.11 WLAN Card"

   version "OTC", "Wireless AirEZY 2411-PCC WLAN Card", "Version 01.02"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "Dynalink L11HDT 11Mbps 802.11 WLAN Card"

   version "802.11", "11Mbps Wireless LAN Card", "v08C1", ""   

   manfid 0xc250, 0x0002

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "PROXIM RangeLAN-DS/LAN PC CARD"

   version "PROXIM", "RangeLAN-DS/LAN PC CARD"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "ACTIONTEC PRISM Wireless LAN PC Card"

   version "ACTIONTEC", "PRISM Wireless LAN PC Card", "0381", "RevA"

   manfid 0x1668, 0x0101

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "3Com AirConnect 3CRWE737A"

   version "3Com", "3CRWE737A AirConnect Wireless LAN PC Card"

   bind "prism2_cs" 

card "3Com AirConnect 3CRWE777A"

   version "3Com", "3CRWE777A AirConnect Wireless LAN PCI Card"  

   bind "prism2_cs" 

card "ASUS WL-100 802.11b WLAN  PC Card"

   version "ASUS", "802_11b_PC_CARD_25"

   bind "prism2_cs"

 

card "ASUS WL-110 802.11b WLAN CF Card"

   version "ASUS", "802_11B_CF_CARD_25"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "BUFFALO WLI-CF-S11G 802.11b WLAN Card"

  version "BUFFALO", "WLI-CF-S11G"

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "Linksys WCF11 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card (Prism 2.5)"

  version "The Linksys Group, Inc.", "Wireless Network CF Card", "ISL37300P", "RevA"

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "Linksys WCF12 11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card (Prism 3)"

  version "Linksys", "Wireless CompactFlash Card", "", ""

  manfid 0x028a, 0x0673

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "NETGEAR MA401RA 11Mbps 802.11 WLAN Card"

   version "NETGEAR MA401RA Wireless PC", "Card", "ISL37300P", "Eval-RevA"

   bind "prism2_cs"

card "D-Link DCF-660W  11Mbps 802.11b WLAN Card"

  manfid 0xd601, 0x0005

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "Microsoft Wireless Notebook Adapter MN-520"

  manfid 0x02d2, 0x0001

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "AnyPoint(TM) Wireless II PC Card"

  manfid 0x0089, 0x0002

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "DemarcTech Relia-Wave 180mW 802.11b WLAN Card"

  manfid 0xd601, 0x0005

  bind "prism2_cs"

card "D-Link DRC-650 802.11b WLAN Card"

   version "D", "Link DRC-650 11Mbps WLAN Card", "Version 01.02", "" 

   bind "prism2_cs"
```

----------

## weazy

what kind of orinoco gold do you have? if you do a:

cardctl info what do you get?

I get the following:

PRODID_1="Agere Systems"

PRODID_2="Wireless PC Card Model 0111"

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0156,0003

FUNCID=6

also, when I try to run wlan to start teh device I get:

/wlan-ng start wlan0

wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

Error: Device wlan0 does not seem to be present.

Make sure you've inserted the appropriate

modules or that your modules.conf file contains

the appropriate aliase(s).

cat: /proc/net/p80211/wlan0/wlandev: No such file or directory

wlanctl-ng: No such device

dot11PrivacyOptionImplemented mibget failed.

wlanctl-ng: No such device

error: Autojoin indicated failure!

usage: ./network [action] [device name]

  actions: start check stop suspend resume

even tho /etc/conf.d/net has an entry for wlan0 and there is an entry in /etc/init.d/wlan0 which is just a copied version of net.eth0

I appreciate your help.

----------

## weazy

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=420971#420971

----------

## Jimbow

Weazy,

First off, I am in the proccess of moving half way across the country so there will be a halt in my communication for a little while.

I had to re-emerge pcmcia-cs because I have recently rebuilt my kernel.   I had a hard time getting the pcmcia service started.   A reboot made everyone happy.  I've unmerge the linux-wlan-ng stuff.  I think it was a red herring.

Here is my cardctl info:

```
PRODID_1=""

PRODID_2=""

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0000,0000

FUNCID=255

PRODID_1="Lucent Technologies"

PRODID_2="WaveLAN/IEEE"

PRODID_3="Version 01.01"

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0156,0002

FUNCID=6
```

I've got pcmcia service running now.  I think my card is working.   I don't have my wireless router setup at the moment and I'm not going to set it up until I get to my new place.   Nevertheless here is the system log output I get when I plug in my gold card: 

```
Jul 19 15:41:29 [cardmgr] executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 19 15:41:29 [cardmgr] executing: './network start eth1'

Jul 19 15:41:29 [cardmgr] +   [33;01m* [0m WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.

Jul 19 15:41:29 [rc-scripts] WARNING:  "net.eth1" has already been started.

Jul 19 15:41:30 [kernel] eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

Jul 19 15:41:40 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:41:40 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

Jul 19 15:41:53 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:42:04 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

Jul 19 15:42:26 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:42:26 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

Jul 19 15:42:37 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:42:37 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

Jul 19 15:42:47 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:42:47 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP In Range (0005)

Jul 19 15:43:26 [kernel] eth1: New link status: AP Out of Range (0004)

Jul 19 15:43:29 [dhcpcd] timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Jul 19 15:43:29 [rc-scripts] Failed to bring eth1 up
```

So I think it is working but the card can't find my router.    I've always been getting those silly warning messages which are annoying but don't seem to actually interfere with things working.

One more important point.   I had a really hard time when I was first trying to get this to work because while I was testing I would not wait very long between plugging and unplugging the card.   The problem I had was that only dchp was available on the wireless half of my wireless router and that takes a long time to turn on and turn off.    For testing purposes I ended up doing a tail -f on my system log file so I could see when all the dhcp stuff was done.  I'd wait for it to complete before plugging or unplugging the card again.  If I plugged or unplugged too rapidly then the whole thing would hang and would never work again until I rebooted.

I've been running my pcmcia card as eth1.  My wired connection is eth0.   I set up eth1 in conf.d/net as dchp and use the -N dchp option to prevent it from destroying my ntp.conf file.

Finally, I've had the beep work once.   After that it has been silent.   I generally have beeping turned off because it annoys me, perhaps this is why I get no beeps from my pcmcia cards.

HTH

----------

## weazy

thanks for the thorough response. we have different chipsets. Mine is a new product like Model 8420-WD and is based on HERMES 2, not compatible with hermes driver, orinoco, orinoco_cs, wvlan_cs

I called the manuf and they said they are not releasing linux drivers.

i think i am screwed.

----------

## Jimbow

I still think that the key is to get the orinoco driver to load instead of the prism.

Try to find the string "156" in either config or config.opts in the /etc/pcmcia directory.  Your looking for something that matches your MANFID as reported by cardctrl info.

In my config I found:

```
card "Intersil PRISM2 11 Mbps Wireless Adapter"

  manfid 0x0156, 0x0002

  bind "orinoco_cs"
```

You will be looking for 0x0003 instead of 0x0002.   If it is not there add an entry to config.opts just like mine above but with 0x0003 instead of 0x0002.   

Also, make sure you have the following line in config.opts: 

```
include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0xc00-0xcff
```

----------

## weazy

well i follwed your advice. and it seems i am somewhat closer. at least during boot i dont see Unsupported Device on socket 0

i see the entry I made, but after the identification, it says, Resource temporarily unavailable

then after boot, when i dmesg

i get:

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x20f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x                         4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0210-0x03bf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x03e0-0x04cf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

eth0: Station identity 0015:0002:0001:000a

eth0: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.10.2

eth0: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth0: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth0: WEP supported, 104-bit key

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 6 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c01, len=0x0000)

eth0: MAC address 15:00:02:00:01:00

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 34 bytes. (rid=0x                         fc0e, len=0x0000)

eth0: Station name ""

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         d10, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c06, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c83, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c82, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c0c, len=0x0000)

hermes @ IO 0x280: Truncating LTV record from -2 to 2 bytes. (rid=0xf                         c0d, len=0x0000)

eth0: firmware ALLOC bug detected (old Symbol firmware?). Trying to w                         ork around... failed!

eth0: Error -5 allocating Tx buffer

orinoco_cs: register_netdev() failed

memory : df899b6c

memory : df899b24

memory : df899adc

memory : df899a94

first of all, why does it still associate that nic with eth0? why doesnt it associate it with eth1 which has a profile (simply copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 and then added iface_eth1 "dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net

also, do you think the above problem has to do with the Resource Unavailable message i get during boot? I have a feeling this will never work cuz of that stupid HERMES2 chip. I would have a better chance shoving a clothes hanger with aluminum foil into the PCMCIA slot than this stupid thing.  :Confused: 

----------

## weazy

so the good news is that it is finding eth1 the bad news is its still giving that error in dmesg. 

when i do /etc/init.d/wlan start i get:

* Starting WLAN devices...

wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

Error: Device wlan0 does not seem to be present.

Make sure you've inserted the appropriate

modules or that your modules.conf file contains

the appropriate aliase(s).

cat: /proc/net/p80211/wlan0/wlandev: No such file or directory

wlanctl-ng: No such device

wlanctl-ng: No such device

FAILED: /sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 dot11req_start ssid=rover bsstype=independent beaconperiod=100 dtimperiod=3 cfpollable=false cfpollreq=false cfpperiod=3 cfpmaxduration=100 probedelay=100 dschannel=6 basicrate1=2 basicrate2=4 operationalrate1=2 operationalrate2=4 operationalrate3=11 operationalrate4=22

i am at a loss man. i wont even tell you how long i have spent on this, its embarassing at this point.

----------

## Jimbow

PS:  After typing in everything below, I did a google search (web and groups) for "0x0156, 0x0003".  Other people have the same problem you do but no one has posted a solution for your driver problem (yet).

===========================

I don't think you should ever have to do an /etc/init.d/wlan0 start.   This should always happen automatically.  Errors here should be expected.

I don't have a wlan0 under /etc/init.d.  I have net.eth0 and net.eth1  which are both copies of the same file.   Then in conf.d/net I have the config info for eth0 (my 10/100 baseT) and eth1 (my Orinoco card).   But the config info there dosn't know about these details.

I did/do almost all of my debugging by booting without the pcmcia card in plugged in.    I then make sure the hotplug and pcmcia services have been started successfully.    In the initial stages I start them manually instead of via runlevel/boot

Then I will do a tail -f $SYSTEM_LOG_FILE in its own console window.   On my system the file is /var/log/everything/current but yours may be different. 

Then finally I plug the card in and see what shows up in the log file.

If nothing else, this procedure should prevent you pcmcia card from being attached to eth0 since your 10/100 BaseT should have already scarfed up eth0 leaving eth1 for your pcmcia card.

----------

